# uses for wonton skins?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I need some ideas for using wonton skins/wrappers. I have the usual place in a mini muffin tin, add some egg batter and bake.

No fried wonton, I'd like to use these as an appetizer.

Thanks.

Susan
[email protected]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Browse here for recipes including raviolies, dumplings, pot stickers, etc.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've made breakfast burrito type things, empanadas and so on with them. Seal the edge with an egg water wash, spray with oil, and bake. 

Almost anything sweet or savory could be put in them that way. Pie filling, cheese mixes, meat, rice, beans, vegetable medleys, combinations....

Anything.

Phil


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

vloglady - one of most popular apps.for banquets starts w/ a fried wonton skin.
I cut them into triangles and fry in clarified butter til golden brown and top w/ chix curry. The butter has a low melt point and coats the mouth nicely. I top the curry w/ toasted coconut to mellow the spicyness of the curry. It just flies out of the kitchen.


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

So the crispy wonton is used as a base for the chicken? Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

JUST saw a Jim Coleman TV segment on a dessert of poached pear (each half sliced in 2, layered with mascarpone/gorgonzola and fried wontons wrappers into a faux napoleon. It's probably in his book but the elements are pretty basic. You could improvise around the use of the fried wontons with any fruit & flavored mascarpone, etc. combo. (berries, whipped cream, sabayon, etc). Or you could even take it into a seafood or vegetable direction instead of dessert.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've found that if you dip the wonton skin in a light cornstarch/water slurry before you fry it, it holds up longer under moist food. Looks pretty cool, too.


----------

